# Newberrys RCS



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

We would like to introduce the new RCS (Roller Control System) that will fit all bows with a upper cable rod and would like the benifits of the roller gaurd
note there is a small bow poundage increase when you change to the RCS we are now taking orders.Retail of $59.99


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Is it RH/LH specific? or do you just flip it over to install on leftie bows?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

41mag said:


> Is it RH/LH specific? or do you just flip it over to install on leftie bows?


It is totally universal will fit all model bows that have a 3/8 cable rod:thumbs_up 
Richard


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice!!!

Tell me that ain't sweeeet:thumbs_up


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

I like. I like ALOT. Good job


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

What kind of poundage increase is there?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowshooter73 said:


> What kind of poundage increase is there?


looks like about 6#s unless you set it to short you can get alot more


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

That a pretty slick idea Richard. Nice job :thumbs_up


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Excellent.


----------



## MARKA88 (Mar 13, 2003)

I will try one when they are available. Good job:thumbs_up


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

sweet idea richard alot of guys have been wanting them on there bows as an option


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*question......*

is the rod end a set length or is it a cut to fit application?

for example...

CSS bows have a varying brace height depending on the limb length used on a specific limb length.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> is the rod end a set length or is it a cut to fit application?
> 
> for example...
> 
> CSS bows have a varying brace height depending on the limb length used on a specific limb length.


yes it is a cut to fit application it will come long enough to cover all bows
Richard


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

Looks Good Richard. That would fit right in those Sabre Risers that don't take the side mount Roller Guard:thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MOBUCK said:


> Looks Good Richard. That would fit right in those Sabre Risers that don't take the side mount Roller Guard:thumbs_up


Yes sir that is what got me going on it everyone was asking can the old bows be upgraded to the roller so i went to work on it and came up with one that will fit all bows
Richard


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Are they ready to go boss or still need some production time?


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> We would like to introduce the new RCS (Roller Control System) that will fit all bows with a upper cable rod and would like the benifits of the roller gaurd


And what are the benefits?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

> CSS bows have a varying brace height depending on the limb length used on a specific limb length.



duh........i meant depending on limb lengths on a specific riser.

good thing you understood what i was trying to say, and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

could you use this on a shut thru system that incorporates the spreader on the bottom????

just have the control cable running through one roller thingee....


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Richard,

Did you get your crossbow worked out?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

willie said:


> Richard,
> 
> Did you get your crossbow worked out?


everything except a stock supplier still working on that one boyds was suppose to have me 7 protos 5 months ago so once i find a source for the stock i will bring them out
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

HotLZ said:


> And what are the benefits?


there are qiute a few the main one you will notice right away will be the noise and forward motion it takes out of the bow because you do not have the cables going forward on the shot with the weight of the slide, another real big real big one is no more squeaky slide when it gets wet
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> could you use this on a shut thru system that incorporates the spreader on the bottom????
> 
> just have the control cable running through one roller thingee....


i do not see any reason why useing one roller would not work are you trying to go away from the shoot through? or just another way to cable it
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

dbowers said:


> Are they ready to go boss or still need some production time?


they will start shipping around the first when they get back from the anodizer
Richard


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> i do not see any reason why useing one roller would not work are you trying to go away from the shoot through? or just another way to cable it
> Richard


I'm going to a shut thru......should be setting up the bow next weekend...guy is making the string set right now....

only thing I see is having to put serving on the middle of my control cable to go over the roller....


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> We would like to introduce the new RCS (Roller Control System) that will fit all bows with a upper cable rod and would like the benifits of the roller gaurd
> note there is a small bow poundage increase when you change to the RCS we are now taking orders.Retail of $59.99


FPT you officially rock! I bet you sell a ton of these. I can't believe no one else ever thought of it. I just bought a bowtech that may be in need of a cable guard. Sorry if I missed it but shipping date??

Good luck.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

juano2001 said:


> FPT you officially rock! I bet you sell a ton of these. I can't believe no one else ever thought of it. I just bought a bowtech that may be in need of a cable guard. Sorry if I missed it but shipping date??
> 
> Good luck.


Around the first ..comin back from the anodizer. I asked the same thing because I am gettin em.
I already have freinds asking me about them:thumbs_up


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Looks like my Windstalkers on my Newberrys might be going bye-bye.

Richard, is the poundage increase from effectively shortening the cables by stopping the fore and aft movement with the roller guard? If so, the effects on the poundage might be lessened with a touch longer buss cable?


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Great idea & a nice looking product, if you need a tester for a couple of them let me know :tongue: I have a Conquest 2 that this would work really well on. :teeth: 

Now can you make me a set of supressor mounts to fit on my limbs so I can get my bows upgraded to a new level? The STS is cool but I would like to see something like what PSE & Mathews have done on the limbs. 

The way I see it with your roller guard & some limb mounted supressors my old Q2XL & Conquest 2 would be right in line with the new Mathews being built but it's with the older stuff which I like better!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> Looks like my Windstalkers on my Newberrys might be going bye-bye.
> 
> Richard, is the poundage increase from effectively shortening the cables by stopping the fore and aft movement with the roller guard? If so, the effects on the poundage might be lessened with a touch longer buss cable?


Doug yes you are correct! there were so many people asking if they could retro fit there earlier model Newberrys that i went to work on it so that everyone that wanted a roller gaurd would not have to go out and buy a new newberry just to get the better cable system with the roller gaurd also if you have one of the botechs that have alot of clearence and want to take some of the side pressure of the cables this is the set up for you!
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

juano2001 said:


> FPT you officially rock! I bet you sell a ton of these. I can't believe no one else ever thought of it. I just bought a bowtech that may be in need of a cable guard. Sorry if I missed it but shipping date??
> 
> Good luck.


J2001 thank you we have them out to the anodizer they gave us a return date of around the first.I cannot believe i did not think of it before now as I spent 2 years testing the roller gaurd 
Richard


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

How many will you have for the first production run? Can I order now?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

juano2001 said:


> How many will you have for the first production run? Can I order now?


Yes you can we sent 100 out the anodizer drop a email to [email protected] with your contact info and when they get here we will contact you
Richard


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Rcs*

Richard this will make a lot of people very happy great thinkin Shane


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Can you adjust the amount of offset of the cables?


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Does the change to a roller guard effect Draw Length at all? Any stress risks to limbs with the increase in poundage? Sorry if these are dumb questions 

P.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

HotLZ said:


> Can you adjust the amount of offset of the cables?


No not at this time!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

philhughes said:


> Does the change to a roller guard effect Draw Length at all? Any stress risks to limbs with the increase in poundage? Sorry if these are dumb questions
> 
> P.


to decrease the weight you can either back the bow weight down a turn have a 3/16 longer string and cable made or just leave it and shoot away there are no increased stress risks and the draw will be so close it is hard to tell :thumbs_up 
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ozzyshane said:


> Richard this will make a lot of people very happy great thinkin Shane


Thanks Shane i do not know why i did not think that this is as of big a deal as it isi have not even got the 100 back from the anodizer and they are just about gone! i am farming them out on monday as i have risers to cut 
Richard


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

So going to a 3/16 longer string and cable will negate the added draw weight factor and you should be where you started before the roller? Am I reading that right? Very cool if so. Also is the rod part of it aluminum or is it carbon?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

TheTone said:


> So going to a 3/16 longer string and cable will negate the added draw weight factor and you should be where you started before the roller? Am I reading that right? Very cool if so. Also is the rod part of it aluminum or is it carbon?


Yes sir that will get your bow weight real close to where it was at the rod is made out of 6061 and will come long enough to cover all bows
Richard


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Very cool then, I may just have to look into one more seriously in the future. Good luck with this product.


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Picture*

Here is a Picture I took today, trying to show that this Roller Guard does take the Torque off the Bow. I didn't quite get the string and rest lined up but the Scope, rest forks and the string are all in line. All my cable guard bows before had the sight left of the rest and string. And the bow draws so Smooth also


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Possible Offset Mod*

Is the "Head/rollers part" of the unit screwed to the rod or permanent.

Since there is no offset adjustment I thought I could remove that piece and attach to an offsent cable rod and be able to make adjustments that way.

If it's screwed on, that might work?

An offset adjustment option would be incredible.
This would be a great option for Hoyt owners who want to benefit from products like the Windstalker. The Hoyt windstalker versions have no offset option and make those practicly worthless as the windstalker actually INCREASES torque beyond stock.

This could be a great market in to the Hoyt owners wallets.

Brilliant! There is beauty in simplicity.

Good Luck!


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Well, I'm in!

I just e-mailed fro order info.

Looks like I'm going to need to pick up a Muzzy ZE for Roller guards...

P.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

PhilFree said:


> Is the "Head/rollers part" of the unit screwed to the rod or permanent.
> 
> Since there is no offset adjustment I thought I could remove that piece and attach to an offsent cable rod and be able to make adjustments that way.
> 
> ...


The rod is epoxy in the roller end we have them set to allow mininum clearence and in the case you do not have enough clearence you just cut the rod shorter and get more clearence if you get one and it does not give you the clearence you need i will refund you your money no problem
Richard


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

One of the biggest and best innovations this year and it seems Richard was thinking it would not be as big a deal as it is.:thumbs_up Sent my info to reserve one, can't wait. Be the first one on my block with one I'm sure,:teeth:


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Richard, from the sounds of things, you may not get much sleep for awhile


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

juano2001 said:


> One of the biggest and best innovations this year and it seems Richard was thinking it would not be as big a deal as it is.:thumbs_up Sent my info to reserve one, can't wait. Be the first one on my block with one I'm sure,:teeth:


Thank you so much i cannot believe with all the time i have on this thing that i did not think of it until now!
Richard


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

To start, I'm not knocking the product, I think its a GREAT idea, just help me understand the changes it makes.

I understand the slight increase in draw weight, but

-Will adding this on w/o changing anything else, effect ATA and brace height, since it does increase the poundage?

and more importantly,

If you get a 3/16" shorter string and cable to make up for the poundage increase, will that bring the brace and ATA back to spec?

If so..... I'm in!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> To start, I'm not knocking the product, I think its a GREAT idea, just help me understand the changes it makes.
> 
> I understand the slight increase in draw weight, but
> 
> ...


These are all good questions!
1.The weight increase is because of the extra poundage being built through the draw curve as the cables are now held in place and do not slide back on the draw there fore there are no changes to brace hieght or axle to axle and if you want to keep the bow this way the best way is to just back the limb bolt out a turn.

2.if you go the new string route you will need to increase the strings and cables 3/16 not decrease as that will increase the weight even more and the answere is yes to this, this will change the brace bringing it down and the axle to axle longer but this option of course is for the extremist as backing the limb bolt out a turn is the best solution.
feel free to pm me or call with any questions you have 
Richard


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

were getting close get your orders in they go fast:tongue: 
Richard


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

I phoned and left a message and sent contact info by e-mail. No confirmation from either source.

Don't forget me! I want one


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

philhughes said:


> I phoned and left a message and sent contact info by e-mail. No confirmation from either source.
> 
> Don't forget me! I want one


Phil we got you down for one

Richard


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Richard will this fit a Bowtech Extreme VFT?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Orions_Bow said:


> Richard will this fit a Bowtech Extreme VFT?


Sure will as long as you have a set screw to rommove the old rod and replace with the RCS!
Richard


----------



## ndbowhunter (Oct 27, 2004)

Is this going to work with the binary cam system on bowtechs? The cables are very sensitive.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ndbowhunter said:


> Is this going to work with the binary cam system on bowtechs? The cables are very sensitive.


It will work fine should even give you less side torque as they are set for minunum clearence.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Will this void warranties on brand new bows? (bowtechs)


----------



## GarrettBean (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry for my newb questions, kinda new to the archery scene. I am getting a PSE Typhoon. Will this system work on that? Also you stated that there is a draw weight increase of around 6 lbs... does this modification affect let off at all?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

GarrettBean said:


> Sorry for my newb questions, kinda new to the archery scene. I am getting a PSE Typhoon. Will this system work on that? Also you stated that there is a draw weight increase of around 6 lbs... does this modification affect let off at all?


Letoff is not effected and as far as the warranty on bows you will have to read your warranty, some companies consider a custom string a warranty void so it will just be the discretion of which company if anything it will be easier on the bow as it takes recoil and vibration out of the bow.
Richard


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks Richard! Just contact me when you have a price with shipping to Canada and I'll send you a MO to wait for it's arrival :wink: 

Phil


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Sent you an email Richard :beer: 
Ken


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

KDS said:


> Sent you an email Richard :beer:
> Ken


Ken gotcha down


----------



## WYBowhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

FPT-What kind of weight increase are you getting by shortening the RCS from "standard"? You gain 6# @ standard length but what #'s do you gain by going 1/2" or 1" shorter? Got a 70# MQ1 that I would love to get to 75-80#.....


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

WYBowhunter said:


> FPT-What kind of weight increase are you getting by shortening the RCS from "standard"? You gain 6# @ standard length but what #'s do you gain by going 1/2" or 1" shorter? Got a 70# MQ1 that I would love to get to 75-80#.....


you could bring it up 10 pounds pretty easy:beer: 
Richard


----------



## WYBowhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> you could bring it up 10 pounds pretty easy:beer:
> Richard


Richard,
Thanks! Went to the website and asked to reserve one and left contact info. As soon as the income tax return comes, hope to get Iron Mace in 80#......Is the Staff Shooter option still available???


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

WYBowhunter said:


> Richard,
> Thanks! Went to the website and asked to reserve one and left contact info. As soon as the income tax return comes, hope to get Iron Mace in 80#......Is the Staff Shooter option still available???


Sounds good could you email the info to [email protected] we are having trouble getting contact info from the web page and i just want to make sure you get taken care of your position is still open 
Richard


----------



## doug timbs (Jul 13, 2004)

Great idea. Would this fit on an 04 Ultra Elite.

Doug


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

doug timbs said:


> Great idea. Would this fit on an 04 Ultra Elite.
> 
> Doug


Doug it should what is the measure ment from the closest harness to then riser? then i will let you know for sure
Richard


----------



## mlbright (Aug 14, 2005)

*Drop-Away Rests*

Richard: Great idea. I'd love to have one for my SB 1 but I currently shoot a drop-away rest with a cord. What type rests other than the launcher type could I use with the roller system?


----------



## doug timbs (Jul 13, 2004)

Richard,
The distance from the control cable to where the guide rod comes out of the riser is a little under 2 3/4 inches. The guide rod needs to extend 3 inches into the riser to engage both locking screws.

Cheers, Doug


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

doug timbs said:


> Richard,
> The distance from the control cable to where the guide rod comes out of the riser is a little under 2 3/4 inches. The guide rod needs to extend 3 inches into the riser to engage both locking screws.
> 
> Cheers, Doug


Doug we have made the adjustment and are making them 2.5 long so they will fit the hoyts also with the lower brace heights
Richard


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Once the limbs have been turned down to get draw weight back to spec, is there any speed difference to note, pound for pound that is.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> Once the limbs have been turned down to get draw weight back to spec, is there any speed difference to note, pound for pound that is.


yes there is a increase in speed but i varios from cam to cam because it builds on the front of the draw curve a little faster you will gain from 3-9 fps overall


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*Newberry RCS*

sir , do you take PayPal or just credit cards . thanks David .


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

shooterspal said:


> sir , do you take PayPal or just credit cards . thanks David .


Dave we sure do [email protected]


----------



## mlbright (Aug 14, 2005)

*Newberry RCS*

Richard: Seeing that the new roller system eliminates the cable slide and the rearward movement of the cables as the bow is drawn, does this prevent the use of rests that use a cable as a means of cocking or raising the launcher? I know that my Mathews LX uses a special model Quick Tune fall-away rest that uses a button attached to the cable that cocks the launcher as the cable moves downward when the bow is drawn. What type rests can be used on my SB 1 with your new roller system? Thanks, Marshall


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

My guess on using dropaways attached to the down cable is that it would work. You would probably have to adjust the location it's tied in though to time it correctly.


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

waiting patiently :wink: 

P.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Dens228 said:


> My guess on using dropaways attached to the down cable is that it would work. You would probably have to adjust the location it's tied in though to time it correctly.


This is correct also so it does not hit your hand they will start shipping by friday everyone will be notified in the order there order was taken and they ship on a first come first basis thanks again
Richard


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I did think of that last year but in no way had time to work it out.Great minds think alike good luck and best wishes it should do very well.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> We would like to introduce the new RCS (Roller Control System) that will fit all bows with a upper cable rod and would like the benifits of the roller gaurd
> note there is a small bow poundage increase when you change to the RCS we are now taking orders.Retail of $59.99


WE are now shipping everyone that has them on order will be notified by there email thanks again Richard


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Richard, does the section of sting need to be served that runs through the roller guard?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowshooter73 said:


> Richard, does the section of sting need to be served that runs through the roller guard?


Through cylcing test with it unserved they show little to no wear after 1000,000 cycles and way less then the cable slide so we do not serve our bows in either but you can if you want
Richard


----------



## marktrail (Sep 23, 2005)

*rcs*

i'd like to get one of your rcs, what do i need to do?


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Give'em them a call @ 423-949-5038, Rebecca will take care of you.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

marktrail said:


> i'd like to get one of your rcs, what do i need to do?


we just got our 3rd run in from the anodizer they are going fast 
Richard


----------



## BowTechNician (Jan 4, 2006)

*Roller gaurd*

How dose it effect speed? Has it been tested on BowTech's Equlizer cam system? Also do the cables need to be served were it contacts the roller? 
Thanks


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

BowTechNician said:


> How dose it effect speed? Has it been tested on BowTech's Equlizer cam system? Also do the cables need to be served were it contacts the roller?
> Thanks


there is a slight increase in speed becuase it put some weight in the front of the draw curve it will work fine with your cams,some aare serving there cables and some are not also we are offering free shipping for the month of march
Richard


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Actually if you switch over to these cable guides you will have an easier time tuning a drop away rest and your string running from the rest to the down cable will be significantly shorter. I am only basing this on the Icons that I have a TT set up on and setting one up on my 05 Protec. Beings the cables stay in one place with no rearward movement on the Icon you only have to have enough line for the downward motion of the cable whereas on the Protec it has to not only have enough for the downward motion but also the backwards motion. By the way this looks like a GREAT product. It will also make your cables last longer since they will be turning the wheels with them instead of sliding across a cable slide.:teeth:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*April free shipping!*



fastpassthrough said:


> We would like to introduce the new RCS (Roller Control System) that will fit all bows with a upper cable rod and would like the benifits of the roller gaurd
> note there is a small bow poundage increase when you change to the RCS we are now taking orders.Retail of $59.99


Free shipping carry over for April


----------

